# DNA results are in! SURPRISE!



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

We got the DNA results last night for Cayenne's litter (our dual sired litter), and are surprised (albeit pleasantly) that all twelve of the puppies are Quincy's! 

Flynn is being removed from our breeding program. Apparently his destiny is to be a happy, loving house pet- and as much as I like half of his pedigree, this news does not break my heart.

I think all of the puppy families are delighted, having witnessed often what a sweet, smart, lovely boy Quincy is. And he has been producing really nice colour for us, so it is all good.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Well now, that is certainly a clear and definitive answer isn't it? I am glad you are not left with any doubts or concerns. Yeah for Quincy's little swimmers!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Well GO Quincy!!!!! LOL What a surprise result (for me anyhow). They are all lovely!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

fascinating. thanks for sharing. and go quincy indeed!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Well, we all know that Quincy is a total stud. We just didn't know exactly how accurate that description would turn out! :wink:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Hahaha! No kidding! Flynn's sperm was AI'd twice, on the correct days (we know because we did progesterone timing on Cayenne) and Quincy visited with her once, on one of those days. I can almost see a comic strip in the making with Quincy's tadpoles elbowing Flynn's out of the way...Quincy does his job well and with no drama or effort at all. So I know it is time to let the idea of some Flynn kids go now.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

WOW! That Quincy is a big time STUD!!!!! Had to laugh at your mental picture of his 'tadpoles' pushing Flynn's out of the 'race'!!!!! 
Oh well, it is what it is and that is that and all those other sayings Hahahaha!!!!
Now I have a mental picture of Quincy strutting his stuff and saying "How could you doubt it, I'm always a winner!" Hehehehe!!!!!!!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Congrats in Quincy's pups!!

Interestingly, I learned on a reproductive forum that most times dual sired litters end up sired by only one of the studs. Apparently surgical implantation with each stud dog's semen in a different horn yields the best chance of a dual sired litter.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I've heard that too CM. And also heard if you do one sire natural and the other AI, usually the natural breeding is more inclined to take and the other likely not.


----------



## Jacknic (Sep 14, 2010)

Arreau Standard Poodles -- Cherie, have you done your research on dual sired litters? It is a very high percentage of dual sired litters that end up being only one sire. You may want to retire Flynn, but I wouldn't base it on the sire findings.


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Hahaha! No kidding! *Flynn's sperm was AI'd twice, on the correct days (we know because we did progesterone timing on Cayenne) and Quincy visited with her once, on one of those days.* I can almost see a comic strip in the making with Quincy's tadpoles elbowing Flynn's out of the way...Quincy does his job well and with no drama or effort at all. So I know it is time to let the idea of some Flynn kids go now.





ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> I've heard that too CM. And also heard if you do one sire natural and the other AI,* usually the natural breeding is more inclined to take* and the other likely not.


Why didn't Flynn get to do it naturally?


----------



## MrsD2008 (May 26, 2014)

Congratulations Quinncy and bad luck ol Flynn. You are still a beautiful boy all the same xx


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

most of the time the pups are from one sire. Plus the AI is never as good as live cover, the swimmers die off so much faster. Have Flynn collected and check sperm count


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i can imagine flynn right now saying, "i wuz robbed! now i'm being defamed! i know i can top quincy! i demand a (sperm) recount! is there a poodle breed eeo counselor around?":rant:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

We have done two full semenologies on Flynn over the years, both times being told there is no reason he cannot get someone pregnant. Loads of swimmers all heading in the right direction. He will not mount the girls. I put this down to him being scolded as a youngster for humping his Springer Spaniel housemate. My sister's family fosters him and had no idea how this could affect him down the road. He is interested and does everything else he should do - except that- which means AI at every attempt to impregnate someone.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Awww poor Flynn! Scarred for life by good intentions lol. Bless him!

You will have to get Quincy to have a quiet word in his ear... :biggrin:


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

maybe flynn needs to be in the same room with quincy or another proven stud when mating occurs so he realizes there are times when he won't be scolded. a web cam could provide coverage of the activity, thus helping to determine if he does successfully mate and removing the fear of human reprisal factor. you'd want the webcam so you would know if you have to dna test any resultant litter. just speculating here.


----------

